# Kamado restore



## marauder (Mar 11, 2014)

WP_000770.jpg



__ marauder
__ Feb 28, 2014






Just came here to brag about  finding this K7 kamado it needs some serous TLC but having good luck so far finding  parts. the firebox is totaled.refractory ceramics in pieces. hopefully smoking with this baby soon . more pics  to come! any suggestions welcomed!


----------



## kc5tpy (Mar 12, 2014)

Hello.  Looks a worthwhile project.  You seem to be off to a good start.  Keep us posted.  Good luck.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## marauder (Mar 22, 2014)

WP_000802.jpg



__ marauder
__ Mar 30, 2014






fixed hairline cracks with High temp  refractory coating













WP_000803.jpg



__ marauder
__ Mar 30, 2014


















WP_000785.jpg



__ marauder
__ Mar 22, 2014






fire box cracked













WP_000786.jpg



__ marauder
__ Mar 22, 2014






  the top damper threads locked up

 vise grips and little time Easy Off Oven cleaner loosened the spider threads up yea!


----------



## marauder (Mar 22, 2014)

> the kamado itself  the top damper threads locked up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 more cleaning to do  and found a dealer  who makes  New Kamados of this older version the  Kamado Rocket  can be found at Galaxy outdoors Las Vegas NV> galaxyoutdoors.com he has promised  some tiles and grout and a firebox to boot!


----------



## marauder (Mar 22, 2014)

WP_000772.jpg



__ marauder
__ Mar 22, 2014


















WP_000790.jpg



__ marauder
__ Mar 22, 2014






 the original Mushiakamado grill stainless with a center  that is removable or a wok or more fuel.


----------



## marauder (Mar 29, 2014)

WP_000808.jpg



__ marauder
__ Mar 30, 2014


















WP_000811.jpg



__ marauder
__ Mar 30, 2014






new tiles 













WP_000807.jpg



__ marauder
__ Mar 30, 2014






new stainless steel rod firebox.. thanks to galaxyoutdoor.com las vegas













WP_000820.jpg



__ marauder
__ Mar 29, 2014


















WP_000821.jpg



__ marauder
__ Mar 29, 2014






Re-grout the blue kamado with charcoal color.. nearly finished need gaskets ..... We Be Smoking!


----------



## marauder (Apr 1, 2014)

WP_000830.jpg



__ marauder
__ Apr 1, 2014


















WP_000828.jpg



__ marauder
__ Apr 1, 2014






first fire  in the kamado mesquite lump and chunks ... got her smoking was going to just season it  couldnt resist .. had to put some burgers on ..













WP_000831.jpg



__ marauder
__ Apr 1, 2014






 gonna be a smoking hot spring !


----------



## marauder (Apr 24, 2014)

WP_000841.jpg



__ marauder
__ Apr 22, 2014


















WP_000859.jpg



__ marauder
__ Apr 24, 2014


















WP_000900.jpg



__ marauder
__ Apr 24, 2014


















WP_000874.jpg



__ marauder
__ Apr 24, 2014


















WP_000867.jpg



__ marauder
__ Apr 24, 2014


















WP_000851.jpg



__ marauder
__ Apr 24, 2014


















WP_000852.jpg



__ marauder
__ Apr 24, 2014





     ribs and brisket  the next fare.... just warming up


----------



## marauder (Apr 25, 2014)

WP_000911.jpg



__ marauder
__ Apr 25, 2014






Tri-Tip


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Apr 25, 2014)

MARAUDER said:


> WP_000911.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nothing better!!!!!'


----------



## savupoika (Apr 26, 2014)

Nice project! How much this model retail as new ? These seem to crack pretty easily, but i guess its just a price to pay for high-heat and good insulating. Insulating is better than Weber smokers, can you notice the difference on the amount on fuel ?


----------



## marauder (Apr 26, 2014)

thanks .... this Kamado is about 25 years old from what ive learned...it was  basically unusable.. hairline cracks   to be expected from ceramics left in the elements for  many years no cover exposed... it is an absolute miser of lump still working on my first 20 lb bag .. close   it up and relight.. what understand there are only  three  Kamados made in the USA right now  the  BGE  Primo and Kamado Rocket.. the K i have is the antique version of the Kamado Rocket being made in Las Vegas.  the owner of  KR told me a blue tile K lists for 3200$ delivered ..Ouch but there is a luxury model Kamadokomodo. which is even more expensive. if i were in the market to buy a kamado or when this one ever happens to fail i would check out the Primo Oval! thnks for  looking it was fun project .. happy smoking


----------



## mpit102969 (Oct 14, 2014)

I have a K7 in cobalt blue as well.  The tiles keep falling off.  I have been using Rutlands furnace cement but it doesn't seem to last all that long.  Do you know of anything else out there that might work better?  I have about 50 tiles that need to be reattached.

Also did your Rods firebox coast $229.))  that's what I was quoted.  I also need a firebox for a K3 as well

ty

merrill


----------



## marauder (Oct 14, 2014)

Talk to John galaxyoutdoor.com Las Vegas NV. He manufactures kamados ..he helped me with the thin set grout and tiles they use


----------



## marauder (Oct 14, 2014)

And the $ was the same for the ss firebox


----------



## marauder (Oct 15, 2014)

Also there is product that I've used to fix cracks  ..kiln cement. Rated up to 2000 degrees


----------



## fastback (Oct 31, 2014)

Great project - I'd love to find a neglected unit and work on a restoration.

The tile units are snazzy, very cool that you took time to re-grout as well.

Enjoy!


----------



## marauder (Nov 1, 2014)

the kamado whatever the brand are awesome smokers  the fuel is lump charcoal  the smoke from a few chunks of wood   can go up to 16 hrs with one fill , 225 -350 degrees the meat is moist without the use of a water pan ..  it is also can be used as a grill up to 700 degrees. highly recommended for set and forget with high quality results!


----------



## addertooth (Nov 15, 2014)

I am picking up a K7 rebuild project tomorrow too.  The usual, crack in the refractory cement it was made with, and a frozen spider which makes the top damper un-adjustable. You can sure tell where the firebox ends at, from the scorched paint line.













center full front.jpg



__ addertooth
__ Nov 15, 2014


----------



## marauder (Nov 16, 2014)

looks like it is in  good shape from the outside..  try easy off oven cleaner on the spider threads.. let soak just like you would penetrating oil. clean threads  what you can  get to w/wire brush .


----------



## djphitz (Dec 27, 2014)

Hello. Good information here I see. I am buying the exact same kamado tomorrow.. Grill surface roughly 22" I'm assuming it's also a K7. Same color and everything as on here. The top is also seized up and the guy has the bottom gas adapter but no door to put in place if u don't wanna use the gas adapter. Do u think I can get a lower door from galaxy for it?


----------



## addertooth (Dec 27, 2014)

Djphitz,

Most likely Galaxyoutdoor can help you; ask for John.  I have repaired the one I grabbed, but required the threaded damper assembly (called the spider) be replaced.  You might want to google "K7 restore" for more information.  I came up with some upgrades on the design, which make it less likely to seize in the future.  Soon, I will be tiling it as well.


----------



## djphitz (Dec 28, 2014)

Awesome thank u for the info I will search the restore and contact John. I haven't purchased it yet. The guy wants $1000 for it and the top is frozen shut and bottom door is missing. No missing tiles however. Do we know what these sold for or even sell for new today similar models? Should I offer less in case I have to repair the top?


----------



## addertooth (Dec 28, 2014)

A price of  1000 is way too high for a K7 missing the bottom damper, and with a frozen top damper.  You have already started looking at my restoration thread in another forum, so you should have a feel for what needs to be looked at and done.  The other members who purchased a k7 in similar condition paid 200 to 450 dollars for theirs, depending on optional items.  I PM'ed you in the other forum, give me a call.


----------



## marauder (Dec 29, 2014)

You can buy a  new ceramic kamado for that price


----------



## ladygt (Jan 2, 2015)

But the older ones are purty. lol.  Some people like restoring things to their original beauty like old rusty cars. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Sometimes older items are made better.


----------



## chicken king (Oct 15, 2015)

I have just picked up the same cooker and i dont know anything about them.

Any info would be helpful such as how to look up where to find accessories. I've looked and looked on the web and I'm not finding much.


----------



## felix321 (Jan 24, 2017)

Hey guy I just found this K7 so far the only one I found broken is the ceramic the goes inside where the basket sets. Where can I find it? and any other parts.


----------



## marauder (Jan 26, 2017)

Galaxy Outdoors LasVegas sells a replacement basket that is stainless steel ..













WP_000807.jpg



__ marauder
__ Mar 30, 2014






 you have to remove the remaining broken  ring  slips in and out   . mine is an awesome smoker.... refractory cement retains heat like no other. good luck.. nice find.... pics ?


----------

